# Leatt and armor - need guidance



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

There have been a fair number of threads on this topic, but there still seems to be some conflicting information. (I have searched almost every thread from the past 2 years, but can not seem to find a conclusive yes or no)

I live in flat and hot Houston, but get a annual DH trip for a week or two to Deer Valley, UT each summer. I will take my Knolly DT. 

Skill wise, I am a pretty solid rider and can drop the best Houston has to offer (which is not much, but typically 3-5 ft to flat). For DH, I am capable, feel I can ride 95% of Deer Valley comfortably, but simply do not get that much DH saddle time. For that reason (and the fact that I have two young kids) have decided that a Leatt brace makes sense but also want some upper body armor to go with it. I will go down at least one time on the trip...always happens.

I really don't want to go too bulky on the armor and have pretty much narrowed it down to the following:

661 EVO pressure suite - I really like the low profile and think it probably has adequate protection for what I am doing. My only concern is if it will work well with the Leatt. Some seem to say yes and others no. 
Dainese Impact Race Jacket - Expensive, should work with Leatt, a little bulkier than the 661 EVO
Kali Protectives: Sarpa Level 1 or 2 - Expensive, looks solid but not much information available. Not sure the difference between Sarpa Level 1 and 2. 

I have all but ruled out the Rockgarden Flak Jacket due to bulk and the 661 Core save because I want some shoulder protection. 

Testing before I order is not likely. There simply is not too much demand around here. Maybe at a moto shop, but even that is hit or miss.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I posted up some pictures a while ago with my Leatt and the Dainese Race jacket. This combo works very well together. Yes, it is an expensive setup, but worth the $ if you ask me.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Try the Troy Lee Designs Rincon jacket. It is designed to work with the leatt brace. It works killer for me.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

joshed said:


> Try the Troy Lee Designs Rincon jacket. It is designed to work with the leatt brace. It works killer for me.


How is the quality of the TLD jacket? My only experience with their armor was some padded shorts that that ripped at the seams on the 1st ride.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

be350ka said:


> I posted up some pictures a while ago with my Leatt and the Dainese Race jacket. This combo works very well together. Yes, it is an expensive setup, but worth the $ if you ask me.


I saw that thread. Are you still using the front strap only?

Also, it looks like you were able to fit a jersey over the armor and most of the brace. Did that work out, or how have you been running the armor, Leatt, and a jersey since.

I was hoping I could use the armor, and Jersey and then run the Leatt over the jersey with just the front strap assuming the jersey did not interfere with the brace fit.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

string said:


> I saw that thread. Are you still using the front strap only?
> 
> Also, it looks like you were able to fit a jersey over the armor and most of the brace. Did that work out, or how have you been running the armor, Leatt, and a jersey since.
> 
> I was hoping I could use the armor, and Jersey and then run the Leatt over the jersey with just the front strap assuming the jersey did not interfere with the brace fit.


I have been using the same setup from the start since it works so well. The way the Dainese jacket is make works very well with the Leatt. The space between the back armor and the mesh back fabric is a nice area for the brace to sit. I just tuck the straps to the bottom of the back armor and fasten them to the front strap. This holds the brace FIRMLY in place.

I have been using TLD jerseys and they DO stretch enough to fit over the brace. My Royal jersey doesn't stretch so I rarely use it with the brace.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

string said:


> How is the quality of the TLD jacket? My only experience with their armor was some padded shorts that that ripped at the seams on the 1st ride.


I have had it since the beginning of last year with no issues.


----------



## RippinHellion (Aug 26, 2009)

661 also has a Phantom pressure suit, it just isn't out yet, maybe April.
Check out page 3 in their catalog
.http://www.sixsixone.com/media/2010_catalogs/2010_661_Cycling_Catalog.pdf.
The sales rep says the phantom is made for DH/FR and will work with a Leatt.
Also POC makes a VPD TEE that has good reviews, just doesn't seem like it will work with a Leatt


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I was wondering about the Phantom. I like the idea of a little extra hard material over the padding. Good to hear it may be available soon.

I need to get something ordered pretty soon so I can ride locally before it gets too hot.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

be350ka said:


> I have been using the same setup from the start since it works so well. The way the Dainese jacket is make works very well with the Leatt. The space between the back armor and the mesh back fabric is a nice area for the brace to sit. I just tuck the straps to the bottom of the back armor and fasten them to the front strap. This holds the brace FIRMLY in place.
> 
> I have been using TLD jerseys and they DO stretch enough to fit over the brace. My Royal jersey doesn't stretch so I rarely use it with the brace.


That makes sense about the routing of the straps. Basically under the back plate and around to connect with the front. Guess I need to look for some v neck jerseys.


----------



## BRMBA MONKEY! (Aug 9, 2007)

I too really feel I'm in the same boat that, I want a Leatt brace, but want armor that will fit together properly without too much discomfort. So far I've considered the same options of the 661 Phantom or the TLD Rincon, but really unsure since I don't even have a Leatt yet.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

I have had the same struggle lately and read many reports from riders about this combo.
I had my heart set on a full jacket (because I'm an old man) from 661 but none of their jackets have the Leatt compatibility listed except for the Core Saver vest style. 
Its the only one 661 says will fit in literature. 
Now someone posted they spoke with a rep and it was indicated that the Phantom will work. But from the pics I have seen, it doesn't seem much different thru the shoulder area, which is the important part. If the Leatt doesn't sit properly against your scaps, shoulders and clavs, you are defeating the purpose of the Leatt.
I finally went with the Core Saver and seperate elbow guards to achieve comfort, proper fit, and freedom of movement. If I find out the phantom is working maybe I'll upgrade, but not until I hear it from riders. I think reps will tell you anything to move a product, especially a new product. 
I understand the Dianese is working, but as a 661 sponsored rider, I'm locked in to using 661.
The thing that boggles my mind is with the level and quality of safety gear available and popularity of Leatt, why aren't these companies ensuring compatibility in their 2010 designs? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

661 and Leatt are basically neighbors *they are less then 5 miles apart from each other

I would call both places and ask questions to make sure


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been trying to find proper Leatt/armor combo for a month or two.
First and most important condition was to have Leatt and armor move independently, as it is strongly recommended by Leatt Brace, itself.
I tried 2008 661 Pressure Suit. Leatt's rear member nicely went under armor's rear plate. But front member didn't fit at all.
Then, I tried Thor Sentinel "mini-buzer". I've seen some pics on the web ppl using Leatt/Sentinel combo. It looked good. But, I've almost chocked myself trying to wear it :| moreover, it required cutting some foam on shoulders off.
I've been also thinking about 661'a core saver, but the one with detachable upper plate looks terrible. The plate comes from some old armor and is super narrow :|
So, finally, I decided to use 661 rear plate only with elbow pads. Yes, I don't have anything to protect my chest, but I think mobility and proper neck protection is more important.
There is no DH armor that works with Leatt properly on the market yet, IMO.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

got a link? id like to see that combo in the real world.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Which one? Leatt/661 back plate?


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got my Leatt and I am waiting on a 2010 Flak jacket. Much better priced the the TLD rincon.
It should ship next week and i will post pics once I get it


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I understand the competative & legal aspects of making armor work with some one else's product (Leatt), but I am suprised at the lack of options & even more suprised at the confusion at what will and will not work. There even appears to be confusion among the "Leatt compatible" armor & how it actually fits. This delima even seems to cross to motorbikes.

I am set on a Leatt & set on armor. Just not sure what yet.

I seems like there is an opportunity for somebody to step in (rockgardn & TLD seem to be heading in the right direction). Also seems like Leatt should consider their own armor.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I emailed 661 regarding the Leatt and 661 EVO pressure suite. Response was none of the pressure suites are designed to work with the Leatt. You may be able to make them fit, but they can not guarantee it. I really want to like the EVO suite, but it is a tough call.

It looks like it should fit with the Leatt between the suite and the spine protector in the back and between the front padding and zipper. The biggest question is if the spine protector will push up the brace.

I think the Dainese suites would have the same type fit issue. It should work, but the suite was not designed to fit.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

My buddy uses similar combo as I am going to use, but instead of 661 rear plate he uses Dainese. The difference is, that Dainese Wave rear plate is taller than 661 and it pushes Leatt up, indeed.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

RippinHellion said:


> 661 also has a Phantom pressure suit, it just isn't out yet, maybe April.
> Check out page 3 in their catalog
> .http://www.sixsixone.com/media/2010_catalogs/2010_661_Cycling_Catalog.pdf.
> The sales rep says the phantom is made for DH/FR and will work with a Leatt.
> Also POC makes a VPD TEE that has good reviews, just doesn't seem like it will work with a Leatt


Did the sales rep explain the intended difference between the Phantom and EVO pressure suits? The main difference I see is that the Phantom has a lower profile back protector...maybe that's designed to fit with neck braces?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 661 and Leatt are basically neighbors *they are less then 5 miles apart from each other
> 
> I would call both places and ask questions to make sure


Actually Bob 661 has been moved to San Diego and now shares a building with their sister company One Industries.

Look at the Rockgardn Trail star. Lightweight armor, breaths well, Leatt compatible, and very nicely priced :thumbsup:


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Dynamatt said:


> Actually Bob 661 has been moved to San Diego and now shares a building with their sister company One Industries.
> 
> Look at the Rockgardn Trail star. Lightweight armor, breaths well, Leatt compatible, and very nicely priced :thumbsup:


I think I have decided on the Rockgardn Flak jacket. Pricepoint has them in the $150-$160 range.

I really like the the 661 EVO and the Dainese Impact race jacket (the long sleeve model) but am not crazy about the making it fit possibility and the price. I don't mind spending the money if I know its all going to work together. The 661 is a big question (looks like the spine protector is going to be close) and while I think Dainese is a pretty likely fit, there is still some question in my mind.

Considering the cost of the Flak jacket I can use it one season and if something better comes out next year (that is clearly Leatt compatible and maybe a little less bulky) I can go for that. Heck...I might even end up liking the flak jacket. 

(with that said, if I see a Dainese jacket pop up for sale in the sub $300 range or the 661 EVO under $200 I may give it a shot). At full price, its Rockgardn!


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Rock Gardn Flak Jacket works and fits perfectly with the Leatt. Both move independently of each other but at the same time the jacket holds down the Leatt meaning you dont have to wear the straps which are not very comfortable. Also the Flak Jacket only feels bulky when your not riding but at the same time I wouldn't wear it for XC. ut: I dont even notice I'm wearing the jacket\Leatt when I'm riding unless I crash. And to clear up any confusion Leatt themselves says to wear the brace UNDER your armor......UNDER, not over. Wearing it under will give you more range of movement which will help you see the trail on steep sections plus will help with cooling as the air comes through the leatt and under your armor. The Alps are full of sharp jagged rocks which is why I bought the Flak Jacket and not the pressure suit. The hard plastic really helps when you go flying into rocks.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Swissam said:


> Rock Gardn Flak Jacket works and fits perfectly with the Leatt. Both move independently of each other but at the same time the jacket holds down the Leatt meaning you dont have to wear the straps which are not very comfortable. Also the Flak Jacket only feels bulky when your not riding but at the same time I wouldn't wear it for XC. ut: I dont even notice I'm wearing the jacket\Leatt when I'm riding unless I crash. And to clear up any confusion Leatt themselves says to wear the brace UNDER your armor......UNDER, not over. Wearing it under will give you more range of movement which will help you see the trail on steep sections plus will help with cooling as the air comes through the leatt and under your armor. The Alps are full of sharp jagged rocks which is why I bought the Flak Jacket and not the pressure suit. The hard plastic really helps when you go flying into rocks.


Since you're using the set up the OP will be running could you post up pictures of yourself with it on to help get a visual :thumbsup:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

So, it took me few days and several shots to make 3 descent pics 
They show me leaning forward, in upright position and leaning backwards. 
Take a look at the top edge of the 661 back plate and Leatt's rear member. They move independently. Leatt slides under 661 about 3-5cm. I can also freely move lean left-right.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Dynamatt said:


> Since you're using the set up the OP will be running could you post up pictures of yourself with it on to help get a visual :thumbsup:


I'll be sure to take pictures when I head back up into the Alps (should be Easter weekend) 
Thats where I keep my DH kit since the trails around Zurich are more AM than DH.


----------

